# Swisher Sweet BLK Smooth



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I actually tried one. Don't blast me yet... I got an unexpected lunch break at work today and as you can imagine, in the middle of what used to be a soy bean field in northeast Arkansas, 10 minutes from the nearest town (population 349) there's no B&M convenient. So I grabbed a Swisher from the gas station for a quick smoke. It's actually NOT the worst cigar I've ever smoked. Is it something I'll buy on a regular basis? No! But it's better than the last Rocky Patel I smoked. RP fans, blast away.:lol:


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried a black and mild with a wood tip last night and it was horrible lol. It looked similar but had a wood tip instead of plastic. Is there much of a difference between swisher and black and mild? lol


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Jfred said:


> I tried a black and mild with a wood tip last night and it was horrible lol. It looked similar but had a wood tip instead of plastic. Is there much of a difference between swisher and black and mild? lol


 I think the BLKs are actually supposed to be similar to Black & Milds. Far from a premium cigar, but it took care of my cigar craving till I can get off work and smoke a real cigar at least. lol


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

This is one thing I would not do. One, because I'd feel like I was addicted if I had to go get a cigar at the gas station, but that's me, and 2 because I don't like their smell.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> This is one thing I would not do. One, because I'd feel like I was addicted if I had to go get a cigar at the gas station, but that's me, and 2 because I don't like their smell.


The occasional craving doesn't necessarily mean you're addicted... Sometimes I crave chocolate chip cookies or sushi. Same thing really. The smell, well, personal preference is what it is.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I wont be buying one ever again lol. Is the tobacco in them pretty much the same as a cigarette? Sorry for the dumb question. I never smoked a cigarette before.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I've smoked a couple. It made the voices go away, for awhile.

Couch


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Jfred said:


> I wont be buying one ever again lol. Is the tobacco in them pretty much the same as a cigarette? Sorry for the dumb question. I never smoked a cigarette before.


Black & Milds supposedly use pipe tobacco, which gives them their distinct flavor. I'm assuming the BLKs are the same.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing wrong with taking something for a test drive....If anything, you'll appreciate the good stuff that much more.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

RG bump for your bravery and fortitude! :rotfl:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll grab a grape Swisher every once in a blue moon, usually when my wife and I walk somewhere to get dinner.

Just never try the Red Wine flavor. Ewwwwwwwwww that was gross.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Black & Milds supposedly use pipe tobacco, which gives them their distinct flavor. I'm assuming the BLKs are the same.


that's what I was gonna say, they are pipe tobacco (some aromatic type)... nothing wrong with one every once in a while. i actually love the smell of these when i pass someone on the street smoking one...


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of their flavors are like candies at first. But after a few draws its gone.
Not the biggest fan of them,
But if you feel the need to smoke, then i guess the quick nicotine hit will calm you down.



Draepheus said:


> This is one thing I would not do. One, because I'd feel like I was addicted if I had to go get a cigar at the gas station, but that's me, and 2 because I don't like their smell.


As for the addiction vs craving argument. i'd probably have to lean to the addiction side.
b/c there are physical and psychological dependencies that people to develop and you can be addicted to pretty much anything with their loose definitions.
but the way you said this makes it seem like you're looking down on him for his actions.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Is it something I'll buy on a regular basis? No! But it's better than the last Rocky Patel I smoked. RP fans, blast away.:lol:


which RP was that?

just curious, i might want to stay away from it if a SS is better lol..


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> which RP was that?
> 
> just curious, i might want to stay away from it if a SS is better lol..


It was an Olde World Reserve maduro robusto that was seriously off in every possible aspect.


----------

